# Hashimoto and breastfeeding



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all
Hope everyone is feeling well.
Just had a quick question.
I am a midwife, and i just wanted to know if anyone with Hashimoto's and who has breastfed, has this been affected by the disease? Like really affected?
I am aware that it can cause decrease in milk supply, and was just wondering what the statistics are.

Also, has anyone had problems with fertility?
I know these are some personal questions, but as a midwife, and one day to be parent, i just find this very interesting.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I can not speak personally, however the below is some info and links I have gathered through the years.

I read eons ago, however I lost the reference site, the TSH level should be around 1 and 2 for a hypothyroid women for conceiving.

it is perfectly safe to take thyroid hormone medication during pregnancy. There are no side effects for the mother or the baby as long as the proper dose is used. In the case where hypothyroidism in the mother is NOT detected, the thyroid will still develop normally in the baby.
Women with previously treated hypothyroidism should be aware that their dose of medication may have to be increased during pregnancy. So they should contact their doctor for test and reevaluation
http://www.endocrineweb.com/pregnancy.html

hypothyroidism (and hyperthyroidism) can sometimes cause unexplained infertility or miscarriages particularly early in pregnancy. Therefore, thyroid function tests are often a routine part of evaluating a patient who may have problems with pregnancy.

antibodies may pass into breastmilk and harm baby, however this is not a concern. The thyroid autoantibodies are IgG immunoglobulins, which are too large to pass into breastmilk

antibodies may pass into breastmilk and harm baby, however this is not a concern. The thyroid autoantibodies are IgG immunoglobulins, which are too large to pass into breastmilk
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/pregnant.html

Breastfeeding and Thyroid Problems: FAQ 
Breastfeeding and Thyroid Problems: 
Diagnostic Testing & Treatments 
Use of Radioisotopes (and other imaging agents) during Lactation 
Breastfeeding and Thyroid Problems: Links 
Breastfeeding and Thyroid Problems: Studies & References 
http://www.kellymom.com/health/thyroid/


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome info GD Woman!!


----------



## Calla (Jun 19, 2010)

I see you posted this a couple weeks ago, but I just wanted to chime in because this is a topic of interest to me. Part of my job has involved lactation education. I have never thought to look into whether thyroid issues could affect supply. I'll have to check out those links.

From my own experience: I did breastfeed both my children and had no problems with supply. However, I'm not sure I had Hashi's then (my children are now school-aged). I also didn't have problems with conceiving, though I did have a few miscarriages, and my ob/gyn thought they were auto-immune related.


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Calla

This is interesting.
I do know that undiagnosed Hashimoto disease, or any thyroid problems for that matter do cause problems with fertility.
Once you do conceive, their is very high risks for miscarriages, pre term labour, blood pressure problems in pregnancy.
I have heard it can also decrease milk supply.

Hope everyone well


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

i have hashi's & i had major problems breastfeeding. the hashi's was not diagnosed at the time. in fact my milk never came in. i had so little milk that my pediatrician said i had to give my son formula when he was only 3 days old. i saw a lactation consultant (who was also an md) and she told me to pump every 90 minutes & take fenugreek. i did both for 6 weeks but could never give my son more than an ounce or so. i really wish i had been diagnosed & treated before i gave birth, i'm confident that it would have made a difference.


----------

